# Pepto Bismol?



## BobDFL

I gradually changed the diet of my goats when I got my new dairy goats about 2 weeks ago. 

Well one of my meat goats isn't doing to good on the richer food (runny poo, listless, etc). A friend (and fellow goat herder) mentioned to my DW to give it Pepto for it's stomach.

But how much?

I've also started feeding her separtate from the others adding Probios powder to her food, and as a precaution I gave her a shot of Pen-G yesterday.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Id start with about 15 ML. You cant really overdose them so its not too critical. Young kids would get a couple of tablespoons. Places like Tractor Supply sell it as Kaolin by the gallon


----------



## Gailann Schrader

just NEVER NEVER NEVER 
NEVER
USE IMMODIUM.

You'll kill them.

Pepto is fine. I prefer Kaopectate (same active ingredients but less pink all over me)...


----------



## Milk n' Honey

Some probios might help! It usually does the trick for us.


----------



## cayenne47

Mine really love yogurt when they arent feeling well. Especially the vanilla


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians

Did you worm them after the move? They may have parasites your wormer for your goats is not getting. You can stop up the diarrhea some with keo or pepto etc...but it isn't getting the underlying reason for the diarrhea. Cocci? Worms? Bacterial? 

A change of feed will bring on diarrhea but it will not make them anemic (lethargic) or listless...low blood volume does that.

Now you have further destroyed rumen bugs with pennicliin...and if you don't give enough for whatever you are treating...200,000 unit penns, are given at 3cc per 50 pounds subq twice a day....whats the goats temp, no temp no need for antibiotic. This one shot thing is the reason pennicillin will not work on it's own anymore.

It's tough to fecal diarrhea, so worm the group that has been around this diarrhea. Vicki


----------



## BobDFL

Vicki, I wormed them all after they arrived. She started acting strange after being wormed, I thought it was because she was being bullied by the new does. 

Then the diarrhea started so I jumped on it as quickly as possible, thinking she got chilled and pushed out of the shelter during a recent light shower (that's why the Pen-G). After giving her the shot I've been giving her Probios powder in her grain feedings. She is looking up but I haven't been able to see her poo since giving her the Shot and Probios, so I can't tell if she is still having diarrhea.

I went out today and bought her old food again. Since I'm feeding her separate from the rest, I can custom mix it for her and see if that helps.

I'll check again for the worms and see if she still shows signs of worms. She has perked up a little since the shot and the Probios.


----------



## fishhead

What's her temperature?


----------



## ozark_jewels

What was she wormed with?


----------



## neehifarm

might I also add, that you may be interested in providing your goat with electrolytes. NOTHING dehydrates a goat's body faster than the sh**s!
Just run to your local grocery store and pick up some children's unflavored Pedialyte (or equivelant store brand). Put a little kool aid in it for taste..and set that out for her.
I would also take her off ALL grain, go to just good dry hay water, electrolytes, probiotics and free range minerals, until the run competely stop.
It also wouldn't hurt to get Thiamine (B1), and begin giving her some good doses. Honestly, the more I read about the benefits of giving lethargic goats, THIAMINE, the more I am on a personal crusade to put it in EVERY goat owners medicine chest.


----------



## BobDFL

To answer the above questions:

She was wormed with Safeguard.

I need to get an animal thermometer, so I'm not totally sure what her temp is. From a feel test (like on your child) she feels no different from teh other 4.

I'll try to pick up the B1 tomorrow when I go get the Thermometer (the feed store should carry it, or else TSC).

Since I've been feeding her by herself she has been eating well and drinking well. I'm going to clean her up in the morning before work (didn't want to leave her with a wet bottom over night) and check for runs after work. 

Otherwise she seems to have perked up a bit, but she never was a perky goat to begin with (she was 1 of my first goats and I've had her for 2 months now).


----------



## ozark_jewels

BobDFL said:


> To answer the above questions:
> 
> She was wormed with Safeguard.


Ok, though many vets still reccomend it, Safeguard is a *very* ineffective wormer for goats in most areas. Especially in warm humid areas like Florida. I'll bet she still has a high worm load. You need to hit her with something stronger and probably quickly. The white wormers won't get the worms you need to get.


----------



## waygr00vy

Hi Bob, I also live in Central Florida and have found cydectin works best for worms. I quit using safeguard quite a while ago, have used ivomec as well...but found recently it wasn't really doing the job. Have not had a problem with cydectin. Since it is does get hot and humid here (although certainly not as wet right now as it should be!) worms and cocci can be an issue if not taken care of properly. I would reccoment worming all of them with cydectin.


----------



## BobDFL

WayGroovy, were do you get the cydectin (TSC, Farm Store)?


----------



## ozark_jewels

Around here(southern, MO) you can buy it at any farm store or vets office. You can also order it online.


----------



## BobDFL

Do you use the Pour On for cattle or the Oral Drench for Sheep?


----------



## ozark_jewels

Pour-On for cattle, but it is used *orally* in goats, not as a pour-on.


----------



## BobDFL

Ozark, thanks I'll call around this morning and see if I can get it locally this afternoon. Otherwise I'll get Ivermectin for now and order it online.

An overload of worms could explain a lot of things. She's never been a go getter so even though I wormed her she was never like the other goats. 

She's a sweet little thing, I was told she was a nubian / boer cross but I'm think more a pygmy / boer cross from her size and shape. This is because the meat goat I have truely looks like a nubian / boer as compared to my new registered nubians.

Being a total newbie I really didn't know how goats were supposed to act. I fugured they were like other animals I've have (mostly poultry and pets), all with their own distinct personalities.


----------



## ozark_jewels

Sounds like a plan. Many warm humid places Ivermectin isn't very effective either, and since WayGroovy is from your area and is finding the best results with Cydectin, thats what I'd go with.
Glad I could be of help!


----------



## waygr00vy

I got it from TSC. They had to ship it from a different store though, so they don't always have it on hand. Definitely call ahead so you make sure it is there when you go. I use the cattle pour on, given orally to the goats.


----------



## waygr00vy

You can also order it online from Jeffers...


----------



## BobDFL

I called the local Farm Store and they didn't have the cydectin, so since we needed to go to the Walmart tonight I decided to stop in the TSC, instead of calling first.

I figured if I couldn't get the cydectin I could always get Ivermectin there to give her while I orderd the cydectin online. Well they had the cydectin (only bottle left) :dance: , but man that stuff is expensive :flame:. Anyway I gave her 3 cc of it tonight (she barely weighs 50#).

The question I have is do I give her a second dose tomorrow or is 1 dose enough? :shrug: 

It doesn't have any directions for goats but I went by the 1ml per 22 # to come up with the 3 ml (cc) I did give her.

Thanks everyone for all your help,


----------



## waygr00vy

That dosage is correct. I know, I was shocked how expensive it is as well, but it will last you quite a while, and it does work. I would suggest worming the rest of your herd with it as well. I would wait about 2 weeks before giving a second dose.Don't worm her again tomorrow, it will be too much on her system, and unnecessary. Then get back on a regular worming routine. I would also give her some probios again as well. If she still doesn't seem to get better, it could be cocci as well. I have had more of a problem with it this last year than ever...not sure if it is due to weather, warmer winters the last couple years or what. All kids get a cocci preventative no matter what! Hope the wormer does the trick, keep us posted!


----------



## BobDFL

Sorry for this newbie question.

If it is Cocci what do I do now?

FYI she still had runny/clumpy poo this morning. 

She is also due for her CDT booster this afternoon (she had the first one 3 weeks ago since I wasn't sure if she had ever had one).

By the way, DW thinks I'm over reacting to all this.

Thanks,


----------



## Gailann Schrader

FYI: The active ingredient in Quest for horses IS cydectin.

Smaller quantity, easier to administer, lot less expensive if you are only dosing a few.


----------



## waygr00vy

I use Di-methox for cocci which i ordered online. Do you have a vet? you can always do a fecal and find out for sure what you are dealing with if it isn't clearing up. How old is your doe? Cocci usually is more of a problem with babies but older goats can get it as well if their immune system is down.


----------

